# Shop vac/ dust deputy combo question



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Folks,
My lungs are telling me that even with my shop vac hooked up directly to my table saw with a Dust Deputy in the chain, fine particulates still seem to be escaping into the air. I do plan to add a HEPA filter into the mix. I'm wondering however, if I can vent the shop vac exhaust directly to the outside (with a hose, or duct), is that a better solution? Do I still need the HEPA filter?
Thanks so much.
Greg


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a shop vac ain't enough*

You can make a test at night. Make a few cuts with your present sytem in place. Turn off the lights soon afterward and using a bright flashlight scan the shop to see how many dust particles the light relfects. You may be surprised! 

A shop vac moves a small volume of air at a high velocity, where a "dust collector" moves a large volume of air at a lower velocity. To remove dust from the cabinet of the tablesaw you need to remove/filter a large volume of air. I have found you need BOTH a shop vac and a under cabinet dust collector on the table saw for the best efficiency. I hook the shop vac to an above the table blade cover/guard made of 2" PVC pipe. There are commercial versions, but I like to make my own and it's way cheaper. This is a 2 saw version:


----------



## moorewds (Jul 31, 2013)

I have mine exhausting to the outside alley. I have a separator that collects most of the chips and dust so that only fine particles are blown outside. The only negative is that it also exhausts heated and cooled air but that is a a small trade off. Works great.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Depending on your HVAC and all the many factors, on some days some people in some shops might create a carbon monoxide backdraft Bad news for those folks, if they don't provide "make up air".


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

Have you considered a roof mounted air cleaner? I added one and it has made a world of a difference


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Folks

Thanks everyone for your help on this issue. I don't have the budget for a real dust extractor right now so I do want to try to make this work with the shop vac. Maybe directly attached to one machine at a time (?). 

I don't think there will be a backdraft problem in that the my boiler and water heaters flues draw pretty well and the basement where my "shop" is is pretty drafty. 

An air cleaner is not an option at present.

Woodnthings, thanks for the "lights out" tip, I will use that as my test. And you're right, big difference in the specs of my shop vac vs a dust collector. My shop vac is about 175 cfm, a 1hp dust collector is about 800 cfm!

Still figuring this out. There does appear to be a lot of shop-vac-only setups out there but a simple dust extractor coupled with my dust deputy may be in the cards down the road.

Greg


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Add the HEPA filter to the shop vac and make a ceiling mounting air cleaner with a 20x20 box fan and 20x20 HEPA furnace filter and you'll be good for hobbyist levels of dust. Also wear a P100 rated 3M or similar face respirator and you won't be inhaling whatever your filters miss.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

are you running a fine particle shop vac bag or just a filter.. i would suggest running both a fine BAG and the fine filter. these 2 after the cyclone should output darn near clean air even if you are cutting MDF which i find makes the worst fine dust.. give the bag a try..


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

+1 on the drywall dust bag. With the chip seperator in line you'll only be filling it very, very slowly.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

+1 on the DIY air filter using a box fan and a furnace filter. For under $20 you can make a huge difference in your air quality.

I have 2 dust collectors and chip separator hooked to my tools. It is always amazing how dirty my air cleaner gets even with the dust collectors. I think a multiple-pronged approach is necessary to protect my lungs.


----------



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

I like the fan/filter combo idea for addl cleaner. How would it work mounted on top if exposed rafters blowing up toward the roof, circulating back down the outside walls? Wondering if it would keep more dust stirred up or help.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I would mount it so it blows horizontally. That is how air cleaners are designed and at their most basic, they are all simply fans that pull dirty air through one or more filters. 

I want my air cleaner to stir up dust because and will then circulate the dirty air through the filters. 

It used to be that whenever I walked into my shop, my nose would start running. Not any longer, even while sanding. My air cleaner on its lowest setting moves enough air to circulate all the air in my shop every few minutes.


----------

